# scrollsaw updates needed



## GeneSo (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello,
I am starting a large scrollsaw project and really need some updated information. I have a Dremel 1762 and need to obtain a conversion kit for it to pinless blades that is not neither overpriced or plain junk. Dremel doesn't make scrollsaws anymore.
I need to obtain 16 different patterns of the desert Southwest that are distinctive and unique. I see some patterns that are very basic and others that are so incredibly complex you simply cannot easily make out just what the subject is supposed to be. If there is a way to download good pattern material off the Internet I simply do not know what that is. I wish to create a pattern for an eight foot long scenic of the SW ( pueblos, mesas, cacti etc.) I do not have artistic skills, but know of banner paper for computer printers which is how the pattern could be produced in one piece. I know I will need spiral blades to make this very long scrollsaw piece.
What is the best scrollsaw blades to be using for precisely cutting out work from 3/16" birch plywood scraps, without causing chipping?
I have woodworking skills, but little time spent on this tool bought ten years ago. I see the major challenge here is obtaining or creating distinctive and unique patterns that exemplify the high. arid, area and also the worksmanship required to create them. There is absolutely nobody in this whole area that has a clue about this subject.
Thank you for your attention in this matter.
Gene So


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Gene - are you on a budget for this project ??
I am thinking that once you get the photos that will fit within your scope of things,
you can take the photo package to your local sign shop and they can do vector imaging
of the photos, size them, organize them into a seamless pattern and print it all out for you
on pattern paper as you described.
then it is just a matter of tracing out each element onto the wood you need for the panorama.
of course with a paper pattern, you have the freedom to do all the adjustments needed
to make it fit your panel. [same process that stained glass companies use].
if you are going to be doing a lot of this type of work in the future, you could purchase an art program
such as CorelDraw or PaintShopPro and do it yourself. (some artistic and computer skills are required).
does that make sense to you ?

have you tried a ClipArt search yet ??
not knowing exactly what you are looking for,
a quick google search for "Desert Theme Clipart" revealed this . . . .




























.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i dont think theres a conversion kit for the dremel.

you might want to head over to scrollsaw village and ask about the patterns youre looking for


----------



## GeneSo (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello JOhn,

Thank you so much for your valuable input. We retired from Seattle to the Rockies and Seattle has more population than the state of New Mexico, the 4th largest state in the Union. WE are rural and the sign shops in the nearest town are all closed. The clip art you downloaded was impressive and I especially like the Pueblo.

So , I shall be going to Desert theme clipart. The scroll saw images I shall be creating will go on a large plank I got from the sawmill that is 25-7" long. Getting it home was fun! Anyway, I want the images to be readily recognized and realize I will know a lot more about scrollsaw work when that 8 foot image is done, than I do now.

Thanks so much for your in-put.
Gene So


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Gene, YVW - and I wish you much success in all your endeavors.
looking forward to seeing photos of your project as you progress through it.
like Tom suggested - http://www.scrollsawvillage.com is a scroll saw specific forum that
has tons of resources that you will find most helpful.
Happy Holidays to you and your family. Happy Scrolling !!

[this might be a good excuse to upgrade to a more robust scroll saw !!!]

.

.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Gene - Most scroll saws have a limited throat depth. How are you planning to handle your 8-foot pattern?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

spiral blades


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Cherry tree toys lists a conversion kit for scroll saws Dremel is on of the saws it is supposed to fit.

https://cherrytreetoys.com/


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I have a Dremel 1762 and need to obtain a conversion kit for it to pinless blades that is not neither overpriced or plain junk. Dremel doesn't make scrollsaws anymore.
> - GeneSo


I have been unable to find any dremel scroll saw model 1762… did you mean 1672? If so, then the 'quick change' kit for it is #16436. After a bit of poking around, it appears that the kit consists of just two replacement holders, and they can be purchased at ereplacementparts for about $4 a piece.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## GeneSo (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello All,

Thanks so much. I did not deliberately mean to confuse anyone here with regard to the 8 foot long scenic I intend to create. It will be 8 feet long and about 6 inches high. I will create temporary table extensions on either side of the scroll saw so this long piece will be supported. The replacement kit will be ordered tomorrow. I am reading positives and negatives with regard to the spiral sawblades.

Thanks

Gene So


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Gene, I think you lost me on the previous post:

*The scroll saw images I shall be creating will go on a large plank 
I got from the sawmill that is 25-7" long.*

I am a bit confused now as to your project. . . . . 
are you going take a 6" x 8' board, cut figures out of it, then cut the duplicate pattern
out of a contrasting wood and put it in the cavity of the board that you cut out??
how thick is that board and what species is it?
5" tall graphics does not leave a lot of room for detail work that you have described.
I admire your enthusiasm for such a complex project, but, wouldn't it be easier to
have more details in the graphics by burning them in with a pyro pen??
[you really have peaked my interest now].

.

.


----------

